# Grinding on Second Gear



## hayes31 (May 16, 2011)

Hey all,

When I start the car and start driving, right when the car hits about 2500-3000 rpms in 2nd gear there is a grinding sound that I can feel through the gas pedal.

When I subsequently stop (such as when I'm at a stop sign) and start again, the noise is no longer there. It's only the first time it goes through 2nd gear.

Does this ring any bells? I don't have a lead foot or anything, but the automatic shifting worries me a bit since sometimes it doesn't shift until a gear hits around 3500 rpms.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

could be the abs test


----------



## JearBear (May 16, 2012)

Actually, I get thie same thing. Only when I first start the car and the first time I get to second gear. Have you gotten it check since? I have the 2012 1LT.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

hayes31 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> When I start the car and start driving, right when the car hits about 2500-3000 rpms in 2nd gear there is a grinding sound that I can feel through the gas pedal.
> 
> ...



hayes31,
When the engine is started and the vehicle begins to drive away, ABS checks itself. A momentary motor or clicking noise might be heard while this test is going on, and it might even be noticed that the brake pedal moves a little. This is normal. If you feel that you are experiencing something else I would suggest that you take your vehicle into your dealership and have them look into this for you. If you have any other questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

JearBear said:


> Actually, I get thie same thing. Only when I first start the car and the first time I get to second gear. Have you gotten it check since? I have the 2012 1LT.



JearBear,
This could be the ABS Self Check that you are experiencing. If you feel that this is not the issue that you are referring to I would suggest that you take your vehicle into your local dealership and have them look into this for you. Please keep me posted.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## cbf1989 (Dec 28, 2011)

I actually get the same feel when I start my car. I was wondering if I was the only person that got it. Glad to know that's all the issue is (which technically its not an issue if that's all it is). I have been thinking my gears were grinding really bad this whole time or something. I had no clue.

When I asked the dealer a while back to check it out, they had no idea what I was talking about and claimed they couldn't hear it. It is a pretty obvious noise though.. Thanks for letting us know Stacy


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> could be the abs test


X2, ABS solenoid test fires around 10 MPH when you start driving


----------



## cappagli82 (Jan 17, 2013)

Thank you for sharing this issue! I too have the same problem and my Chevy dealer claims they dont hear or feel it. Glad someone on here knew it was just an abs test.


----------



## Shawn855 (May 25, 2016)

I also have this "issue" and I have a 2016 cruze limited. I thought for sure it was a gear grind!! Thank god!


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Shawn855 said:


> I also have this "issue" and I have a 2016 cruze limited. I thought for sure it was a gear grind!! Thank god!


In the gen 1 Cruze the ABS self test will happen the first time you hit 12MPH after starting the car, not sure if it's exactly the same with the gen 2, but it should be the same if not similar.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I didn't feel this when I test drove a pair of gen 2 Cruzes.


----------



## Shawn855 (May 25, 2016)

chevrasaki said:


> In the gen 1 Cruze the ABS self test will happen the first time you hit 12MPH after starting the car, not sure if it's exactly the same with the gen 2, but it should be the same if not similar.


2016 Cruze limited is still classified as Gen 1. The regular 2016 cruze is Gen 2. lol


----------



## Steelmesh (Jan 16, 2016)

chevrasaki said:


> In the gen 1 Cruze the ABS self test will happen the first time you hit 12MPH after starting the car, not sure if it's exactly the same with the gen 2, but it should be the same if not similar.


I agree, 12 mph on my 2013 Cruze LT. It feels and sounds like I ran over something, sounding like I ran over a half-crushed plastic bottle.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Steelmesh said:


> I agree, 12 mph on my 2013 Cruze LT. It feels and sounds like I ran over something, sounding like I ran over a half-crushed plastic bottle.


That's certainly not what we like to hear, Steelmesh! Have you made your servicing dealership aware of this concern? We'd be more than happy to reach out to them on your behalf and review this in greater detail. If this is something of interest, please send us a direct message with your VIN, current mileage, contact information, and preferred dealership. We are always happy to help!

Sincerely,

Alexis A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Steelmesh (Jan 16, 2016)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> That's certainly not what we like to hear, Steelmesh! Have you made your servicing dealership aware of this concern? We'd be more than happy to reach out to them on your behalf and review this in greater detail. If this is something of interest, please send us a direct message with your VIN, current mileage, contact information, and preferred dealership. We are always happy to help!
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply. Considering the vehicle is no longer covered by the bumper to bumper warranty, I have no plans of going to a dealer for any type of issue not related to warranty item. I will have my mechanic (me) look into this further =)


----------

